# Po Boy's Pulled pork (and everything else too)sauce



## smokyokie (Jun 18, 2007)

For those of you who enjoyed the Po Boy's sauce up there @ the get together, here is a link to the recipe on another site
http://www.recipezaar.com/204901

I have a few other recipes (including my soon to be famous brisket method) posted there as well so you might browse a few of my other recipes while you're there.

Tim

*Oh, and btw, rep power points are accepted for recipes, knife sharpening classes, and make ya wanna slap yo papa good food.*


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 18, 2007)

Tim I have already attempted to give you the coveted rep point. It doesn't look like it gave it to you though


----------



## smokyokie (Jun 18, 2007)

Do you suppose the server's jammed w/ everyone trying at the same time?


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 18, 2007)

For the soon to be famous brisket method go to the link SmokyOky provided and search for this -

The Beefiest, Juiciest Smoked Brisket What Am! Recipe #207187 

You will not be disappointed!


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 18, 2007)

Didn't work for me either.


----------



## smokyokie (Jun 18, 2007)

Hey Mr. Moderator, a fella's tryin' to rack up a few rep power points and the system's not workin'. A little help here.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 18, 2007)

I just checked.. it is working correctly but let me explain HOW it works;-)

It does not show the actual reputation points.. only the power of your points which is directly related to how many points you have.

You had 29 points and since my Reputation power is 10, when I gave you reputation points it gave you 10 which means you now have 39 points.

If someone else whose power is 5 gives you points it will raise it by 5 up to 44 points.

You have a Reputation Power of 5 and I am not certain how many points you have to get to raise you power by 1 but I will try to find out.


----------



## ultramag (Jun 18, 2007)

Jeff's explanation is probably not right, I bet it's that jammed up from too many coming in at once.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 18, 2007)

I was just trying to "sound" intelugunt


----------



## smokyokie (Jun 18, 2007)

Yep, I bet you can even pronounce nucular like our "college boy" president.

And while I now understand how the systyem works, I still think I oughta have more rep power.


----------



## ultramag (Jun 18, 2007)

Maybe your rep power preceded you.


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 18, 2007)

Use the force Oky ... the power is in the force!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 18, 2007)

I gave out serveral points this weekend and they didn't show up  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






I checked the recipiants today and still no points


----------



## desert smokin (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks for the recipe link. I can always use a new source to find different ways to present things.


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 19, 2007)

Gang if you go to the User CP and scroll down to the bottom you can see your rep points ... from there you can keep track of how much power you have and if it's going up.


----------

